# supprimer les mails



## lucile c (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous!


je me demandais si, sur l'Ipad 1, il  n'était pas possible comme sur un ordi de supprimer tous les mails reçus d'un coup sans devoir les cocher un à un. merci


----------



## lucile c (16 Septembre 2011)

Oui, c'est vrai ça ne prend pas beaucoup de place mais quand même comment fait-on? Je ne vois pas de corbeille. Merci!
Dommage qu'on ne sache pas les supprimer dans la boit de reception. Il y a 5000. Messages que je n'ai pas lus et j aimerais les supprimer: je les ai lus sur un autre ordi. SI Ttu as une idée. Bon week- end!:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h08 ----------

J ai trouve la corbeille et le moyen de les supprimer en group dans la corbeille. Vraiment dommage pour la boite de reception. Merci de tes précisions


----------



## lucile c (18 Septembre 2011)

Bonne idée! Dommage que tu habites Brest, je t'aurais demande de venir jouer


----------

